# Advice Please - SMOK XPRO M80 Plus BOX Mod



## DarkSide (15/6/15)

To all the knowledgeable members

I have the above on my waitlist, stock has arrived but after watching quite a few reviews on YouTube (subscribed channels), the reviews on this product are not so favourable, quite a few concerns about the temperature control / adjustment feature.
Any members have this device? ... or can shed some light either on the device itself or a "better" alternative?

Thanks


----------



## stevie g (15/6/15)

All you need to buy... Evic VT+ Nickel wire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (15/6/15)

i have it and i have the vaporshark rdna 40 as well . both solid devices. in normal mode the 80 is a winner due to small size and huge battery life (plus 80w) the temperature control differ. in the shark it kind of stop the vapour production when hit the mark while the 80 kind of trottle you all the way since you start. 
the 80 is cheaper than the shark as well . would i buy it again :yes 
would i buy the shark again : yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## andro (15/6/15)

i forgot the fact that the device feel well made and really solid


----------



## DarkSide (15/6/15)

andro said:


> i have it and i have the vaporshark rdna 40 as well . both solid devices. in normal mode the 80 is a winner due to small size and huge battery life (plus 80w) the temperature control differ. in the shark it kind of stop the vapour production when hit the mark while the 80 kind of trottle you all the way since you start.
> the 80 is cheaper than the shark as well . would i buy it again :yes
> would i buy the shark again : yes



Thanks andro, really appreciate the advice and response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (15/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Thanks andro, really appreciate the advice and response.


just a tip if you put @ before somebody name that person will get an alert , just letting you know .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/6/15)

Sprint said:


> All you need to buy... Evic VT+ Nickel wire



I have seen the Evic VT and now you say "nickel wire", was not really thinking of coil building yet, but after seeing the posts on the Kanger OCC coils, really starting to think hard about this "fearsome" coil building option.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (15/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> I have seen the Evic VT and now you say "nickel wire", was not really thinking of coil building yet, but after seeing the posts on the Kanger OCC coils, really starting to think hard about this "fearsome" coil building option.


They are few thanks that come with nickel coil. Myself as a everyday thank i use a Mini nautilus with nickel coil. 
Got them at vapecartel @KieranD . Awesome little thing with plenty flavour . Not much airflow more mouth to lungs . If u wanna more airflow atlantis or subtank both have nickel coil and are well used here . Subtank u can actually rebuild it as well .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (15/6/15)

I've got the Smok M80 X-Pro plus, and it's my go-to device at home with a Goliath on it.
The temp control on it is bogus, it just does an algorithm ramping the vape as it goes, but not with actual 'no dry hit' protection...
That said, it's a solid little mod! Amazing battery life, and more Watts than I'll ever need.
It has negatives (for me at least)
You have to know the menu cycling quite good, even just to swith it off (Took me a good Google search to figure out how to switch it off)
And when the battery is low, it plummets to zero in a heartbeat. 
Would I recommend it?
Most definitely!
For the price its well worth it, just don't get it if you are specifically looking for a temperature limiting device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

@DarkSide if you are considering the M80 solely for it's temperature control features then give it a pass.

As @andro and @Redeemer said, it's a fantastic 80W mod with exceptional battery life and good quality - if you get it for that reason and see the "temp control" (with kanthal) as an simple extra then you will enjoy the device, it is fantastic.

If you want a serious Temp Control device then rather look at the Evic VT or IPV4. These devices (as stated) use Nickel wire, but various tanks have commercial coils using nickel wire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (15/6/15)

free3dom said:


> @DarkSide if you are considering the M80 solely for it's temperature control features then give it a pass.
> 
> As @andro and @Redeemer said, it's a fantastic 80W mod with exceptional battery life and good quality - if you get it for that reason and see the "temp control" (with kanthal) as an simple extra then you will enjoy the device, it is fantastic.
> 
> If you want a serious Temp Control device then rather look at the Evic VT or IPV4. These devices (as stated) use Nickel wire, but various tanks have commercial coils using nickel wire.


or the shark to , especially now that @KieranD is bringing them at 1800 instead of 2500

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (15/6/15)

andro said:


> or the shark to , especially now that @KieranD is bringing them at 1800 instead of 2500



Totally! I forgot about that sale - the Shark is definitely the nicest of them, and at R1800 it's a steal

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (15/6/15)

@DarkSide, I also have the M80 brilliant device. Battery life is awesome, solid build quality, not a days problems with it.

Personally, I have not used the temp control yet but it's a great vape in wattage mode. Very smooth like the legendary MVP 2.0. 

For the price it's hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/6/15)

Also have the M80. Also very happy with her. Like the others have said. If you want it solely for temp control, pass. If temp control is secondary and you are looking for a solid vw device with ample battery life, look no further.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (16/6/15)

Thanks to all who responded, so very grateful for the advice, will pick mine up tomorrow from the supplier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (16/6/15)

Hmm, I am very tempted by this M80 Plus. What are your opinions on it? There was a story on reddit of someone who burnt his flat down, with blame on the M80, but this seems an isolated case. I've seen a lot of comments from people who had issues with this device - "I work in a vape shop in arizona. We have gotten 15 in so far. As of this post 6 are defective. 1 with the auto fire issue the other 5 with the voltage not going up.", another:"They reluctantly exchanged it for another, but after one day, boom, same damn problem. Pissed off, I smashed it with a hammer." That said, there are a lot of positive reviews, and it seems a lot of issues with it have been fixed with later production batches, and with a firmware upgrade. I don't think I need the temperature control feature, just a device that works as it should, that I don't need to worry about exploding or catching fire when it's charging.


----------



## andro (16/6/15)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Hmm, I am very tempted by this M80 Plus. What are your opinions on it? There was a story on reddit of someone who burnt his flat down, with blame on the M80, but this seems an isolated case. I've seen a lot of comments from people who had issues with this device - "I work in a vape shop in arizona. We have gotten 15 in so far. As of this post 6 are defective. 1 with the auto fire issue the other 5 with the voltage not going up.", another:"They reluctantly exchanged it for another, but after one day, boom, same damn problem. Pissed off, I smashed it with a hammer." That said, there are a lot of positive reviews, and it seems a lot of issues with it have been fixed with later production batches, and with a firmware upgrade. I don't think I need the temperature control feature, just a device that works as it should, that I don't need to worry about exploding or catching fire when it's charging.


I think you can read the opinion on the previous posts on this tread. Please do and if you have some more specific question feel free to ask .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (16/6/15)

andro said:


> I think you can read the opinion on the previous posts on this tread. Please do and if you have some more specific question feel free to ask .


Sorry, was more about the safety questions, but I am blathering a bit on the other points, my bad.


----------



## JakesSA (16/6/15)

vapeandacrepe said:


> Hmm, I am very tempted by this M80 Plus. What are your opinions on it? There was a story on reddit of someone who burnt his flat down, with blame on the M80, but this seems an isolated case. I've seen a lot of comments from people who had issues with this device - "I work in a vape shop in arizona. We have gotten 15 in so far. As of this post 6 are defective. 1 with the auto fire issue the other 5 with the voltage not going up.", another:"They reluctantly exchanged it for another, but after one day, boom, same damn problem. Pissed off, I smashed it with a hammer." That said, there are a lot of positive reviews, and it seems a lot of issues with it have been fixed with later production batches, and with a firmware upgrade. I don't think I need the temperature control feature, just a device that works as it should, that I don't need to worry about exploding or catching fire when it's charging.



I call BS on the vape shop in Arizona ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe (16/6/15)

JakesSA said:


> I call BS on the vape shop in Arizona ..


Thanks for contributing this . Are there any other general comments on the mod that you have? Seeing as you seem to run a shop and likely encounter many customers. Hope to purchase something from you guys sometime, some nice gear, will take a closer look at your gear when I'm ready to purchase. Should I wait for the (likely flawless) MVP 3.0 60W or do you think its okay to buy the SMOK M80 Plus now? Thanks so much.


----------



## JakesSA (16/6/15)

Haven't seen an MVP 60W so I can't really comment but I think the SMOK M80 is the best bang for your buck currently. IF true temperature control is not a concern for you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------

